# Thriller/ Horrorfilme mit Einbrechern oder Stalkern?



## xhitcher1 (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich Suche Filme in der Art wie * Night before Halloween* oder Black Cadillac oder Unbekannter Anrufer.

Filme in denen in ein Haus eingebrochen wird und der Täter mit dem Opfer sein Spiel spielt und sich immer wieder versteckt und dann wieder auftaucht, oder in dem wie bei Black Cadillac Leute von jemand (Oder einem Auto) etc verfolgt werden und nicht wissen warum.

Oder Filme über Babysitter die Tyranisiert werden oder Leute immer wieder Anrufe erhalten die Sie schockieren.

Ich suche keine Filme wie Saw in denen es nur um gemetztel geht sondern Filme die mehr auf Spannung und Grusel aufbauen, wo man sich immer wieder Fragt wie bei The Hitcher wann taucht er wieder auf? Und Warum macht er das?

Die Filme kenne ich schon.

The Hitcher 
Hitcher the Highwaykiller,
 Unbekannter Anrufer
 Babysitter wanted 
Night before Halloween 
Home Invasion 
Stepfather 
Black Cadillac Duell 
Joy Ride 
The Strangers 
Cheepers Creepers,
 Funny Games (Beide), 
Roomate, 
Dead End,


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht wäre You're Next was für Dich Der beste Horrorfilm des Jahres: Your're Next - Halloween.de   das ist zwar schon auch relativ "gewalttätig", aber auch Psycho und Tätersuche, und ne gute Prise Humor ist auch mit dabei, da gibt es "böse" Verletzungen, bei denen man irgendwie trotzdem lachen muss wegen der Art und Weise, wie sie zustande kommen.

Dann wäre da noch  The Purge und The Purge 2. Da geht es darum, dass 1x im Jahr für 24h jeder alle Verbrechen begehen darf sozusagen als Ventil. Die einen ziehen dann mordend durch die Straßen, die anderen verschanzen sich in ihren Häusern. In Teil 1 geht es um eine verschanzte Familie, in Teil 2 um flüchtende Leute, die entweder durch eine Panne nicht schnell genug zu Hause waren oder von "Purgern" entführt wurden


Und ein absoluter Klassiker bezüglich "unbekannter verfolgt Hauptdarsteller" ist der erste große Film von Spielberg: Duell Duell | Film 1971 | moviepilot.de . Da wird ein Handelsvertreter von einem offenbar irren Truckfahrer quer durch die USA verfolgt. Zuerst scheint es nur ein typischer "du blöder Idiot kannst nicht fahren, dir zeig ich es!"-Verkehrskonflikt zu sein, aber es wird dann immer ernster. Der ist aber so richtig oldschool, ist halt auch von 1973. Könnte sein, dass man das heute als ein wenig langweilig empfindet. Aber allein die Kameraaufnahmen und Schnitte waren für damals absolut neu. Wenn man nicht moderne Anforderungen an Filme hat, ist der richtig spannend. 


PS: ich verschieb den mal ins Filmforum


----------



## xhitcher1 (3. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre You're Next
> 
> 
> PS: ich verschieb den mal ins Filmforum



Youre Next hat mir schon jemand geraten werde ich mir mal ansehen  

Sonst noch welche?

Das Duell kenne ich schon  Fand ich echt klasse zwar wenig Action aber man Fragt sich immer *was will der Typ oder wer verfolgt ihn* aber genauso Filme suche ich  So ähnlich wie dieser oder Black Cadillac der ja auch bis zum Schluss offen ist  ... 

Ich mag keine Filme wo man sofort den Täter kennt und Sieht  eher einer der sich lange auf die Psyche ausübt und mit seinen Opfern spielt ehe Er/Es sich zeigt  

Kennst du noch solche Filme? Der Täter darf schon zu sehen sein aber nur in Umrissen  Nicht das man Ihn sofort sieht und es dann nur noch darum geht *ob die Gefangene entkommt im Haus, Keller etc* was Sie dann *Hollywood Happy End* Meist sowiso immer kommt  

Der Film soll auf Spannung und Grusel aufbauen und man sich ständig fragen *wer ist es oder warum macht er es?*


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

Weiß niemand mehr was?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht noch Christine


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Ich fand "Hostage" mit Bruce Willis ganz gut.


----------



## leaf348 (8. Februar 2015)

Die Mutter aller Stalker-Filme: Das Fenster zum Hof
(vllt etwas anders als die bisher genannten  )


----------



## repe (8. Februar 2015)

"Copykill" eventuell


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch Christine



Danke der ist gut so wie Black Cadillac in der Art aber den kenne ich schon


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Die Mutter aller Stalker-Filme: Das Fenster zum Hof
> (vllt etwas anders als die bisher genannten  )



Hab ich noch nie gehört  Mal schauen


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

repe schrieb:


> "Copykill" eventuell



Muss ich  mal nachgooglen ob das was für mich ist  sonst noch einer?


----------



## humbz (27. Februar 2015)

Hätte beim "Genre" HomeInvasion natürlich schon längst genannt werden müssen: "Panic Room" - von Fincher persönlich, was an sich schon Qualitätsmerkmal genug ist.

Ansonsten ist "Martyrs" noch sehr empfehlenswert. Harte Kost, mMn aber ein faszinierender, einzigartiger Film. Hinzu kommt, dass "Martyrs" als HomeInvasion-Film betrachtet etwas sehr Interessantes macht, indem das typische Muster von HomeInvasion-Filmen diametral aufgebrochen wird...(Das lasse ich mal so als Appetithäppchen stehen )

Andere tolle Filme, zu denen ich aber nicht viel schreiben werde:

- Following --> ist von Nolan...

- One Hour Photo ---> der sympathische Stalker von "nebenan"...

- Shawn Of The Dead --> sicherlich eine Form von HomeInvasion - ich steh' drauf!

- A Nightmare On Elm Street (Original gucken!) --> besondere Art der HomeInvasion^^

- Halloween (Original gucken!) ---> Braucht man für Michael Myer's Debut Worte?

- Mr. Brooks ---> hier kulminiert Stalking bzw. gründliche Recherche in Mord...

- Disturbia --->  lange her, dass ich den gesehen habe. von den von mir genannten Filmen aber sicher der schwächste, trotzdem nette Unterhaltung

- je nachdem, wie sehr es dich interessiert: gucke fast nie tatort, aber ich wette zum thema stalking gibt's da den einen oder anderen.


Edit:
Habe gerade glesen, dass dich auch mysteriöse Verfolgungsjagden interessieren ---> Spielbergs Regiedebüt: "Duell"

Zudem sind mir nach Lesen deines Posts noch drei weitere großartige Filme eingefallen, die passen sollten:

- Hitchocks "The Birds/Die Vögel" ---> Wann greifen sie wieder an? Und vor allem: Wieso greifen sie an?

- Cabin In The Woods ---> schau ihn dir an, ohne irgendetwas darüber zu lesen. du spoilerst dir sonst den film kaputt.

- Rosemaries Baby - ein Psychospiel der feinsten Sorte, bei dem sich ein unheimliche Paranoia aufbaut, die wahrscheinlich Ursache deiner Begeisterung für HomeInvasion- und Stalkerfilme ist, bei denen der Protagonist nicht weiß, warum das alles eigentlich geschieht. Zudem ist RM von Polanski und eh ein Klassiker, den man sich anschauen sollte.


Ach, gibt sicher noch etliche gute Filme, die deine Wünsche erfüllen würde. Spontan war's das erst mal von mir.


----------



## dnz (3. März 2015)

The Collector - Für Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung sicherlich sehenswert
High Tension - Ist schon etwas besser, hat ganz gute Plottwists
The Purge - Hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen, dürfte auch genau in das Schema passen
You're Next - Ebenfalls OK, wenn man nicht allzu viel erwartet
Disturbia - Kein Homeinvasion-Film in dem Sinne (Eher die Negativversion davon), aber ich find ihn ziemlich gut 
Alexandre Ajas Maniac - Auch etwas Genrefremd aber doch sehenswert, wenn auch außergewöhnlich
Tucker & Dale vs. Evil - Wenn es zwischendurch mal lustig sein soll 
DarkSkies - mMn sehr guter Film, aber entspricht ebenfalls nicht dem klassischen Genrebeispiel


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. März 2015)

dnz schrieb:


> The Collector - Für Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung sicherlich sehenswert
> High Tension - Ist schon etwas besser, hat ganz gute Plottwists
> The Purge - Hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen, dürfte auch genau in das Schema passen
> You're Next - Ebenfalls OK, wenn man nicht allzu viel erwartet
> ...



Danke für die vielen Tipps  Wenn du noch mehr hast dann nur her damit  hab ein langes We vor mir  Auch eine etwas andere Richtung ist okay, aber mehr mit Spannung, schockmomenten und Grusel  so Gemetzel wie Saw oder Texas mag ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2015)

Also, ich hab neulich einen sehr guten "Mystery"-Thriller gesehen aus Venezuela, daher wirkt der vlt. manchmal ein wenig "Laienhaft", ist aber echt sehr gelungen mit einem melancholisch-traurig-schönem Ende/Auflösung. Die Basis: eine Frau wacht auf und findet ihren Mann tot vor, sucht ihren Sohn, der an einer Tür zum Keller steht und dann scheinbar da "reingesaugt" wird und nie wieder auftaucht. Die Frau wird dann wegen Mordes am Mann uns mutmaßlich auch am Sohn inhaftiert, kommt nach 30 Jahren aber in "Hausarrest" und kehrt als inzwischen alte Frau zurück in das Haus. Dort erzählt sie einem Priester dann über mehrere Tage verteilt die Geschichte, was bis zum Verschwinden und Mord sonst so passiert ist, und später merkt sie, dass wohl irgendwas mit dem Haus nicht stimmt - im letzten Drittel setzt sich das Puzzle dann Stück für Stück zusammen, die seltsamen Ereignisse ergeben plötzlich Sinn - und am Ende muss man sich selbst als Fan von harten Thrillern und Splatterfilmen ein Tränchen verdrücken  

Man meint zuerst, dass es ein typischer "Geister sind im Haus"-Thriller ist mit (sinnlosen) Erschreck-Schock-Momenten durch plötzlich auftauchende Schatten/Gestalten, aber das ist in dem Film dann eben doch nicht so - d.h. es geht nicht wirklich um Einbrecher oder Stalker, aber weil die Bewohner des Hauses dies denken und die Stimmung entsprechend ist, könnte der Film Dir gut gefallen. Hier: OFDb - House at the End of Time - Es gibt kein Zurück, The (2013)  so heißt der. Ein großer Teil des Films ist halt auch "Drama", also wie leben die Leute, was machen sie, Alltag&co - wenn du durchgehend Spannung willst, ist der doch nix für dich.


----------



## firre (22. März 2015)

dnz schrieb:


> The Collector - Für Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung sicherlich sehenswert
> High Tension - Ist schon etwas besser, hat ganz gute Plottwists
> The Purge - Hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen, dürfte auch genau in das Schema passen
> You're Next - Ebenfalls OK, wenn man nicht allzu viel erwartet
> ...



The Purge  ist ein super film kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

